# PCL 100K+ Driver wanted



## Tickley (Apr 16, 2008)

I've looked up hill and down dale for a driver for the above webcam and have ended up here. Have i come to the right place ?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Not sure if yours has a microphone or not. There are two links on the page below. They should work with your model.
http://support.pcworld.co.uk/layout.aspx?ID={634ca22f-b90b-4d47-a2ac-4fae04bda260}&CatID={d1ea58d8-af7c-4c5f-a25d-585c653bc56e}


----------



## Tickley (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks *Terrister* and thanks tech support, I'am now the happy owner of a workingwebcam.http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/4-cheers.gif
:4-cheers:
Driverguide.com was hard work to start with, but worth it in the end. THANKS AGAIN TERRISTER ps if you ever have a diesel engine problem remember to drop me a line.http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/wave.gif
:wave:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Your welcome.


----------

